# Have no fear...for I will deliver a revolution.



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 14, 2006)

So I was talking to my mom tonight.  She was telling me how pissed off she is about how "white" her foundation looks on her.  She asked what brands at Sephora would have her shade so she could come into my job and get matched.  And she's about the 10th woman to have that issue with their face makeup that I've heard from this week. I get family members calling me all the time asking what foundation they should use to get a good color (i'm the makeup queen of the family, somehow).  And to be honest, very few collections that I could think of carried numerous shades at reasonable prices.  I could only think of (for my mom, not skin of color in general) Becca, Benefit, NARS and Prescriptives.  And it's given me even more motivation to pursue something I've been giving some thought too: I want to develop my own line of cosmetics to cater to all shades, undertones, skin types and ages without costing an arm and a leg.

And my mom's been very supportive.  At first my "ultimate dream" was to be a MAC Artist.  It would be a fun job and all, but would it really be something I'd wanna keep doing until I was 65 years old?  Of course there's the option of moving to management and corporate, but I know I wouldn't be satisfied in that either.  But running my own company, having my own ideas realized and available to those who want and need them, that would be the ultimate career for someone as eccentric with ideas and passionate about cosmetics as I am.

So my mom, who'd already promised to put me through cosmetology school as a college graduation present, is going to invest in my company when I'm ready to start it.  So all her years of bugging me to PICK A MAJOR! PICK A CAREER! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO?!!! have paid off! My mind's made up, and that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

good idea....... and ur mom is awsome for wanting to help u start everything up......  u gots to let us know when u get things up and running


----------



## ceelovejay (Sep 14, 2006)

Your mom sounds wonderful!  And I'll be waiting with baited breath for your line to premiere!  You'll have to keep us all updated.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

That is a blessing, there really arent alot of parents that would want to put their kids through cosmetology school.
I am so glad that you as a young person are taking initiative and even though its something that people think is "cosmetic" you having relatives and friends with the same issues helps you to see that it is
more than cosmetic. It really does alot to a persons self confidence when they cant find the right shade and everyone else looks pretty and
flawless and they have to settle for "Average" make up.
I commend you on your goals. I am an aspiring entrepenuer (if I can spell it right!) as well and there is nothing wrong wtih following what 
your passion is, for some people its music or justice for you its helping
give people a healthy dose of self esteem. So go for it girl! and if you need a guinnie pig (what is up with my spelling?!) just hit me up, Im in SD too so you can send me some samples girl


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 14, 2006)

That's awesome. I too am going to school to become a Landscape Architect so that I can work for myself. Landscape Architecture is my love and passion. It's awesome when you can make a living doing what you love. Congratulations!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2006)

at first my parents thought it was stupid, and my dad still does, but my mom now understands that it's something i'm passionate about and something i'm very good at, so she's really supportive.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_at first my parents thought it was stupid, and my dad still does, but my mom now understands that it's something i'm passionate about and something i'm very good at, so she's really supportive._

 
That's awesome. Having your mom's support is great!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm so glad you have your mom's support. funny the only person who supports me in what i want is my husband, i also want to work in cosmetology and he's like "if thats what makes you happy, then do it!" but my family's very indifferent about it... but whatever! anywho, i'm glad you have such high aspirations and you have all the support in the world from us. and you know if you ever come out with your own line all of us specktrettes are gonna be all over it girl!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 16, 2006)

You Better Work It Girlie! You Totally Rock And Will Be A Huge Success!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

That's so awesome!


----------



## crashandburn (Sep 23, 2006)

You go girl. We darker skinned ladies *need* people like you. Good luck!


----------



## L281173 (Sep 28, 2006)

My cousin worked for Vera Moore Cosmetics for many years and then started her own line of cosmetics.  www.whenwewerequeens.com.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 
_My cousin worked for Vera Moore Cosmetics for many years and then started her own line of cosmetics.  www.whenwewerequeens.com._

 
the link isn't working


----------



## L281173 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_the link isn't working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will let her know.


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So I was talking to my mom tonight. She was telling me how pissed off she is about how "white" her foundation looks on her. She asked what brands at Sephora would have her shade so she could come into my job and get matched. And she's about the 10th woman to have that issue with their face makeup that I've heard from this week. I get family members calling me all the time asking what foundation they should use to get a good color (i'm the makeup queen of the family, somehow). And to be honest, very few collections that I could think of carried numerous shades at reasonable prices. I could only think of (for my mom, not skin of color in general) Becca, Benefit, NARS and Prescriptives. And it's given me even more motivation to pursue something I've been giving some thought too: I want to develop my own line of cosmetics to cater to all shades, undertones, skin types and ages without costing an arm and a leg.

And my mom's been very supportive. At first my "ultimate dream" was to be a MAC Artist. It would be a fun job and all, but would it really be something I'd wanna keep doing until I was 65 years old? Of course there's the option of moving to management and corporate, but I know I wouldn't be satisfied in that either. But running my own company, having my own ideas realized and available to those who want and need them, that would be the ultimate career for someone as eccentric with ideas and passionate about cosmetics as I am.

So my mom, who'd already promised to put me through cosmetology school as a college graduation present, is going to invest in my company when I'm ready to start it. So all her years of bugging me to PICK A MAJOR! PICK A CAREER! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO?!!! have paid off! My mind's made up, and that's what I'm going to do._

 
Great idea!! once you get going it will be a truly rewarding thing. Epecially when you hear from the people your helping...outside of family! It's a huge task but everyone that steps in brings something to the table.Or skintonesare so unique and diverese it's CRAZY and women of color actually spend MORE on cosmetics than women of any other race, not because we WANT to but because we're always searching.....and when something promising comes out we're so excited and willing to try it out the amount of money we spend increases! Good luck to you and keep us posted! Candace


----------



## girlstar (Nov 4, 2006)

That's awesome.. one of the reasons I moved to MAC from drugstore brands was because even when I was using the lightest colour in a particular line, it was still too dark for me.                                                     

So yeah, us girls on the other end of the spectrum have that problem too


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow thats very great news i wish u all the best and lots of success cant wait to pick up ur makeup line^_^


----------



## doniad101 (Nov 5, 2006)

*)*

Thats amazing! I'm happy that you've found something that you are passionate about. I wish you all the luck in the world and will keep you in my prayers. I will be on the band wagon once your cosmetics line comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

